# EOS R5 disassembly



## Mark3794 (Aug 8, 2020)

Yes, someone already disassebled the R5. The video is in a strange chinese website but hey this is all we got  



https://www.bilibili.com/video/av244054328



Looks like the heat problems come from the Digic X processor that has a thin piece of metal acting as a heat sink. The heat from the digic can't reach the camera body, since there is a circuit board (the small green one) between the camera body and the heat sink.

The digic can dissipate some heat to the large heat sink in the middle of the camera, but the heat has to go through the main circuit board. Also, the thermal pad under the main black pcb seems too small.

If someone is brave enough, adding a silicone thermal pad between the green circuit board and the camera body should help. Another thicker thermal pad can go over the CF slot (be careful to not block the mechanism) to dissipate some heat to the camera body


----------



## vjlex (Aug 9, 2020)

Mark3794 said:


> Yes, someone already disassebled the R5. The video is in a strange chinese website but hey this is all we got
> 
> https://www.bilibili.com/video/av244054328



Thanks for sharing. Is that a high quality screenshot or is that picture posted somewhere? I was only able to watch the video in 480p.


----------



## Stu_bert (Aug 9, 2020)

Mark3794 said:


> Yes, someone already disassebled the R5. The video is in a strange chinese website but hey this is all we got
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for sharing...

Would be interesting to see if the R5 that ships next year has these adjustments in place.... But then I guess it depends if a future firmware can improve it...


----------



## Mark3794 (Aug 9, 2020)

vjlex said:


> Thanks for sharing. Is that a high quality screenshot or is that picture posted somewhere? I was only able to watch the video in 480p.








哔哩哔哩相簿，绘你所想，拍你所爱


bilibili相簿是国内优秀的图片社交平台，面向众多画师，coser以及ACG爱好者。海量优质图库等你来探索！




h.bilibili.com







Stu_bert said:


> thanks for sharing...
> 
> Would be interesting to see if the R5 that ships next year has these adjustments in place.... But then I guess it depends if a future firmware can improve it...



Who knows, maybe the second batch of R5s will have some tweaks but i hope they can extend the recording time in firmware using more efficent code and reducing the standby heat build-up


----------



## Stu_bert (Aug 9, 2020)

Mark3794 said:


> 哔哩哔哩相簿，绘你所想，拍你所爱
> 
> 
> bilibili相簿是国内优秀的图片社交平台，面向众多画师，coser以及ACG爱好者。海量优质图库等你来探索！
> ...


Totally. In another thread, someone says they have confirmation from Canon that there is a FW fix coming which will improve it, and the more they can reduce the heat, the less people will worry about the system not able to dissipate it as well as other systems.


----------



## Kit. (Aug 9, 2020)

Mark3794 said:


> Looks like the heat problems come from the Digic X processor that has a thin piece of metal acting as a heat sink. The heat from the digic can't reach the camera body, since there is a circuit board (the small green one) between the camera body and the heat sink.


Or maybe it's fine for DIGIC to work at higher temperatures, but Canon is more concerned about not overheating the sensor.


----------



## Viggo (Aug 9, 2020)

To me the problem is people thinking Canon don’t know how to make a camera the best it can be. No one here knows close to what the guys actually making this do. “They should’ve” no, because that wouldn’t work.


----------



## Click (Aug 9, 2020)

Thanks for sharing, Mark.


----------



## Stu_bert (Aug 9, 2020)

Viggo said:


> To me the problem is people thinking Canon don’t know how to make a camera the best it can be. No one here knows close to what the guys actually making this do. “They should’ve” no, because that wouldn’t work.


Isn’t that what a large chunk of the posts here are? People guessing. Some educated, others not so much. Some people bating others, most not. Some unbiased, some clearly biased towards their brand / their tribe...

Canon isn’t going to read these posts and go “Of course, damn it” that’s what we did wrong, thanks for pointing it out. It’s all just harmless conjecture.... take it or leave it.

Oh, and just to point out, Canon, like other manufacturers makes mistakes, they aren’t perfect. The af on the 1ds mark iii had problems in the heat / bright sunlight. Fortunately at the time, we didn’t have so much sensationalistic “reporting”...

If Canon always made it the best it can be, why would we have mk ii through to Mark IV lenses and bodies? Answer, cause there are always constraints to a design. One of them being time.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 9, 2020)

I don't doubt that there are tweaks that could add a small amount of running time, it appears to be just a combination of so many heat generators in a camera. The temps generated by a CF Express card are eye-opening. Up to 194 degrees F? Delkin recommends checking their cards by feeling them with your fingers and switching them out when they are hot. That makes me wonder if it would be better to have several smaller ones if you are doing high bit rate video, the big ones are fine for the slower rates. There is no single thing that will solve the heat issue, but a few things that might add seconds or even minutes and that can add up. 

The cool down time is a tougher issue, once all that mass of metal inside gets hot, there is nothing to cool it off. A dedicated video camera with cooling fans is the answer.

I really wonder about all the worry over 8K video. I could not edit it, and what internet speed would be required to stream it upload it, or play it, assuming anyone had 8K monitors? Its going to be down converted to usable resolutions. Its there for bragging rights.


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Aug 9, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I really wonder about all the worry over 8K video. I could not edit it, and what internet speed would be required to stream it upload it, or play it, assuming anyone had 8K monitors? Its going to be down converted to usable resolutions. Its there for bragging rights.


I mean, there's always the argument that it gives you the latitude to crop/pan in post and still end up with 4K video. But you could also argue that you should just shoot the video the way you want it in camera.

You could also make the future proofing argument. There was a time when 8MP photos used to look great. Nowadays, not so much. But again I could see the argument that, objectively, _only_ having a video shot at 4K probably won't look bad at any time in the future.

I for one am not too worried about the whole overheating debacle. I rarely do video. And in the times I have, usually I didn't need anything more than 1080p. Seriously if you are shooting 8K in a "real production" environment, you should have much more in your arsenal than a stills camera anyway.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 9, 2020)

I know very well the progression of digital camera sensors. I've had far too many digital cameras over the years, even the original Apple camera that was 0.3 mp. My first serious camera was a Fujii MX4700 at 1.5 mpix, its sitting right here in a cupboard next to my PC. I replaced it with a Nikon CP990 @3.3 mp which I still have too. It was replaced with a Canon Digital Rebel. I used to buy used cameras that were on craigslist, at estate sales, garage sales, and lots of new ones. I played with some and resold them, some turned out to be duds, and I still have a few.

I was looking at the cameras listed in my lightroom library. My memory does not extend to knowing how many of those were mine and how many were photos sent to me by family or friends, I'd guess half of them were ones I owned over the past 23 or 24 years. Some of the early ones don't have the exif, and scanned images also fall in the unknown category, so those represent a huge number of cameras and images from various sources.
















.


----------



## Stu_bert (Aug 9, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I don't doubt that there are tweaks that could add a small amount of running time, it appears to be just a combination of so many heat generators in a camera. The temps generated by a CF Express card are eye-opening. Up to 194 degrees F? Delkin recommends checking their cards by feeling them with your fingers and switching them out when they are hot. That makes me wonder if it would be better to have several smaller ones if you are doing high bit rate video, the big ones are fine for the slower rates. There is no single thing that will solve the heat issue, but a few things that might add seconds or even minutes and that can add up.
> 
> The cool down time is a tougher issue, once all that mass of metal inside gets hot, there is nothing to cool it off. A dedicated video camera with cooling fans is the answer.
> 
> I really wonder about all the worry over 8K video. I could not edit it, and what internet speed would be required to stream it upload it, or play it, assuming anyone had 8K monitors? Its going to be down converted to usable resolutions. Its there for bragging rights.


In a different thread I posted that Delkin supports both lite throttling on their cards and Power Management. If Canon isn't (unlikely I know), then that will definitely help. How much? Not a clue - without putting temp probes inside and pushing it through a bunch of tests. No doubt a tiny subset of all the testing that Canon did within the development cycle.

I think a lot of people are trying to figure out solutions as it's a bit unexpected from Canon. I think the biggest of the issues, is the tough one you describe - how long it takes to dissipate the heat. I don't do much video in any of my Canon bodies, except when I am doing wildlife stuff. All other times I use the Iphone 11. But I would be a bit frustrated if I was shooting stills and I couldn't do any HQ modes, nor could I switch bodies, let the R5 cool down for 15 mins and then shoot video.

I'm still buying one, but I am hoping that they can do something on the stills to video mode problem. I have no issue with the record limits - that was available to me pre-purchase, but having those limits reduced potentially to none I find suprising for Canon to deliver that (and yes I know I can spend extra on an Atomos or using different modes). Ultimately I won't know until mine arrives later on in August (If I'm lucky)...


----------



## Stu_bert (Aug 9, 2020)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> I mean, there's always the argument that it gives you the latitude to crop/pan in post and still end up with 4K video. But you could also argue that you should just shoot the video the way you want it in camera.
> 
> You could also make the future proofing argument. There was a time when 8MP photos used to look great. Nowadays, not so much. But again I could see the argument that, objectively, _only_ having a video shot at 4K probably won't look bad at any time in the future.
> 
> I for one am not too worried about the whole overheating debacle. I rarely do video. And in the times I have, usually I didn't need anything more than 1080p. Seriously if you are shooting 8K in a "real production" environment, you should have much more in your arsenal than a stills camera anyway.


8K downsampled is better - Canon already do that in Digic, but shooting in 8k, editing (crop etc), then downsampling will give you better final output. Raw gives more editing lattitude (perhaps not quite the same delta as stills - jpeg vs Raw). 8K will allow you to produce better stabilised footage to 4K, as well as allowing the crop etc. And if your final output is 4K, then the flexibility (at a cost) of 8K may help that....

We're already uploading 4K content - with the correct compression, then sure it might take 4 times as long. But not really an issue. Ditto editing.

People said the same about 5DS 50MP Raw files. No doubt they say that about the 200+ GB Sony images created through sensor-shift. There's a good CPU battle happening at the moment, as I am sure you are aware. I recently got a 16 core Ryzen for probably not much more than a 6 core Intel 3 years ago.... And if you build from components, rather than off the shelf, it's even cheaper.


----------



## YuengLinger (Aug 9, 2020)

Can CFExpress cards be improved?


----------



## BeenThere (Aug 9, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> Can CFExpress cards be improved?


Yes


----------



## vangelismm (Aug 9, 2020)

Viggo said:


> To me the problem is people thinking Canon don’t know how to make a camera the best it can be. No one here knows close to what the guys actually making this do. “They should’ve” no, because that wouldn’t work.



The first thing i tought.
They really think Canon did not test a lot of camera body with components placed in different places?


----------



## mkamelg (Aug 9, 2020)

After pausing at 01:58 and using Google Translate from the smartphone level, I learned that the EVF installed in this Canon camera model is the Sony ECX339A https://www.sony.net/SonyInfo/News/Press/201805/18-049E/


----------



## Viggo (Aug 9, 2020)

Stu_bert said:


> Isn’t that what a large chunk of the posts here are? People guessing. Some educated, others not so much. Some people bating others, most not. Some unbiased, some clearly biased towards their brand / their tribe...
> 
> Canon isn’t going to read these posts and go “Of course, damn it” that’s what we did wrong, thanks for pointing it out. It’s all just harmless conjecture.... take it or leave it.
> 
> ...


The 1ds3 wasn’t as hopeless as it’s sporty brother 1d3, I’ll give you that one, I bought one of the VERY first in my country and it was a nightmare.

it was a good write up from the engineers at Canon about the EF 85 f1.4 L IS, loads of people said this and that, and they answered everything.

time is one thing, the price point another. And a few hundred other factors.

since the 1d3 the only other thing I can recall was that light leak they fixed with tape,pretty much smooth sailing since that.


----------



## vjlex (Aug 9, 2020)

mkamelg said:


> After pausing at 01:58 and using Google Translate from the smartphone level, I learned that the EVF installed in this Canon camera model is the Sony ECX339A https://www.sony.net/SonyInfo/News/Press/201805/18-049E/


Found this interesting detail while reading up on that part (bolding mine):



> When paired with Sony's original driving system*2, *a frame rate up to 240 fps is supported*—double that of previous product*1.


----------



## Stu_bert (Aug 10, 2020)

Viggo said:


> The 1ds3 wasn’t as hopeless as it’s sporty brother 1d3, I’ll give you that one, I bought one of the VERY first in my country and it was a nightmare.
> 
> it was a good write up from the engineers at Canon about the EF 85 f1.4 L IS, loads of people said this and that, and they answered everything.
> 
> ...


Right, and that is why a lot of people are concerned. On the one hand, great that Canon is being less conservative with their product development, on the other hand offering video modes which may not be available if you shoot stills a lot (which probably represents a decent size of the community here and the target community for Canon), is just plain "out of character" for Canon...

Faced with that, lots of people want to try and figure out whether they can fix it. I don't think all of it is malicious intent at Canon, I think lots of people here just like to try and solve problems.

There is no doubt in my mind Canon did a lot of design iterations, testing, changing. And yes, the constraints would be a long list, but doesnt mean they take all into consideration. Ultimately they thought they had the trade-offs at an acceptable position - and bar the cool down time & shooting stills then video, they have.

I think it is tough for Canon right now - how do they get insight into how much of this is genuine, how much is internet clickbaiting / growing your subscribers, much more difficult for Canon. We may all go ignore the YT crowd, it is just noise, but they're influencing potential buyers. Difficult for Canon to find what are the realistic issues being faced.

If mine arrives and I experience issues with video having taken stills, then I do intend to contact them. It's ok for people to vent here, but unless you have a massive following, then for us mere mortals contacting Canon is the best solution.

Re 1Ds III - I have 2 of them, but long after they launched, and all the fixes were in place. No doubt that experience influenced future designs a lot.


----------

